# The Top 12 T-shirt Designs on Mintees.com



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Mintees.com is an online community of t-shirt designers and enthusiasts who are actively growing the exposure of quality t-shirt design through submissions and critiques. T-shirt printing and design inspiration can always be found at Mintees where the members upload their unique designs for feedback and advice creating an extensive gallery of styles.

T-shirt design is something that we take very seriously and having advised on many t-shirt printing projects, understand the complexities and subtleties of designing for print. Sometimes the coolest designs on paper just won’t work when it comes to printing for a whole load of different reasons. Understanding the different printing techniques and the qualities and limitations of each one before even laying pen to paper (or mouse to screen) gives the designer a great advantage when it comes to creating a design that will be printable and still look awesome.

I have scoured Mintees for the best designs that I could find, which are purely objective and all my own opinion. I don’t know any of the designers featured and each t-shirt was chosen based completely on the design and whether or not I would like to wear it.

As a graphic designer, I love flicking through the Mintees gallery and getting inspiration from the huge range of different styles and designs and wish all the designers on there the best of luck with their submissions.

So on week 7 of our #TshirtTuesday series here are my favourite Mintees T-shirt designs:


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't "get" the designs, which means that you're probably on track!


----------

